# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Χάλασε το macbook

## kadronarxis

Παρασκευή βράδυ, αραχτός στο Λιτόχωρο.
Είχε κοιμηθεί και η οικογένεια, και είχα αράξει κανονικά με ένα ποτό.
Είδα μια ταινία, και κομμάτια από το τρέξιμο της παρασκευής + χιλιόμετρα από Θεσσαλονίκη, την έπεσα για ύπνο.

Την άλλη μέρα το μεσημέρι, πάω να τον ανοίξω.

Ν Ε Κ Ρ Ο Σ.

Όπα λέω, πλάκα μας κάνει.Η μπαταρία φουλ φορτισμένη, τον έβαλα στο ρεύμα, τον έβγαλα, ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

Ούτε λαμπάκια ανοίγουν, ούτε δίσκος, ανεμιστηράκι ακούγεται, τίποτα.

ΝΕΚΡΟΣ. 

Το κερατό μου μέσα, και την ατυχία μου.Αυτή τη βδομάδα το χρειάζομαι το μηχάνημα, και με πουλάει με αισχρό τρόπο.

Αποκλείεται να φταίει το ρεύμα, γιατί η μπαταρία ήταν φορτισμένη όταν τον έκλεισα το βράδυ, και τον άφησα εκτός ΔΕΗ, όλο το βράδυ.

Απλά πέθανε.

Από δευτέρα τηλέφωνο rainbow, 3 βδομάδες δεν έκλεισε το μηχάνημα.

----------


## Νικαετός

Εύχομαι να είναι κάτι ασήμαντο kadro , μην στενοχωριέσαι τυχερά είναι αυτά .

----------


## kadronarxis

Να σαι καλά Νίκο.Σαν καμμένη μητρική μου μυρίζει(εύχομαι να είναι άλλο-καμιά ασφάλεια).
Το τροφοδοτικό λειτουργεί, υπάρχει πράσινο λαμπάκι αναμμένο, η μπαταρία λειτουργεί, οπότε αποκλείεται να φταίει η ΔΕΗ.

Ότι και να φταίει, στην εγγύηση μέσα είναι,εύχομαι η αντικατάσταση να συμβεί μέσα στην επόμενη βδομάδα.
Στην χειρότερη θα κατέβω Αθήνα, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην, αν ακούσω παπάδες από τη rainbow.

ΥΓ: μεγάλη στεναχώρια Νίκο αδερφέ.Χάλια σου λέω.

----------


## Νικαετός

Ότι και να παρουσίασε καλό είναι που το έβγαλε τώρα στην αρχή . Σκέψου να στο παρουσιάζε όταν θα είχε λήξει η εγγύηση ... κόλαση .

Όλα θα γίνουν  :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

Έχεις δίκιο Νίκο.
Ευτυχώς είναι στην εγγύηση όπως λες και εσύ.
Να φανταστείς το έβαλα μέσα στο κουτί του, και το έκρυψα σε μια ντουλάπα να μην το βλέπω καθόλου! :Razz:

----------


## KLG

Περαστικά Καδρονάρχη...

----------


## nickolas2005

Μην ξεχάσεις να μας αναφέρεις τις εμπειρίες σου απο το service της rainbow :Smile: 

Κρίμα πάντως :Sad:

----------


## kadronarxis

Αυτό περιμένω να δω και εγώ, γείτονα Νικόλα. :Twisted Evil:  
Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα.

KLG ευχαριστώ φίλε. :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

Αυτό το διήμερο είναι κλειστό το service.
Θα περιμένω courrier να φέρει τα χαρτιά της εγγύησης(!) για να τα στείλω μαζί με το μηχάνημα στην Αθήνα.

Ο καθένας βγάζει τα συμπεράσματά του.

----------


## Hwoarang

Τι έχει αυτό το διήμερο και είναι κλειστο? Όποτε γουστάρουν ανοίγουν?

 :Thumb down:

----------


## Νικαετός

Καλώς όρισες στην Rainbow Γιώργο ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## apok

Μήπως το άφησες εκτός ψυγείου και σάπισε??  :ROTFL:

----------


## kadronarxis

Ρε οι τύποι είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτοι.
Μου είπαν 3 φορές σήμερα ότι θα με πάρουνε τηλέφωνο, και δεν έκαναν ούτε αυτό.

Που ακούστηκε να περιμένω courier να μου φέρει(!!!!) τα χαρτιά της εγγύησης;!!!

Και η απόδειξη αγοράς που έχω τι είναι;

Διαβάζω μερικά μυνήματα σε ξένα φόρουμς, και μου έχουν πέσει τα δόντια.

Στην Αγγλία π.χ, χαλασμένο macbook με τα ίδια συμπτώματα, το επέστρεψε ο ίδιος και σε μισή ώρα είχε φύγει από το applestore με καινούργιο μηχάνημα.

Δυστυχώς ένα προϊόν που εμπορεύεσαι, δεν φτάνει να είσαι καλός στα ψέματα αλλά και στο after sales service.

1150 Ευρώ βρίσκονται στον αέρα.

----------


## sonic

Φιλε σου πουλάω IBM G40  :Wink:  ,λιρα εκατό!

----------


## nickolas2005

H rainbow σε όλο της το μεγαλείο... :Thumb down:   Αυτοί τελικά δεν βάζουν μυαλό...

----------


## kadronarxis

Ζήτησα να πάρω τα χρήματα, θα το δούνε με το νομικό τμήμα.
Ζήτησα αντικατάσταση, θα πάρει αρκετό καιρό.
Ζήτησα να μάθω πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί το service, αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό σας.

Εγώ ο ίδιος ντρέπομαι πραγματικά, για αυτήν την κατάσταση.

----------


## Reef

> Ζήτησα να πάρω τα χρήματα, θα το δούνε με το νομικό τμήμα.
> Ζήτησα αντικατάσταση, θα πάρει αρκετό καιρό.
> Ζήτησα να μάθω πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί το service, αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό σας.
> 
> Εγώ ο ίδιος ντρέπομαι πραγματικά, για αυτήν την κατάσταση.


πηρες το ΙΝΚΑ να ρωτησεις τι μπορεις να κανεις?

----------


## kadronarxis

Έστειλα mail, και πήρα και τηλέφωνο σε applestore του Λονδίνου.Θα προωθήσουν το αίτημα για αντικατάσταση ή money back στα κεντρικά.Έφυγε e-mail στο sjobs@apple.com, και στο support@apple.com.
Έφυγε επιστολή για Apple Inc, στο Cupertino στην Καλιφόρνια.
To INKA δεν μου βγάζει τη σελίδα καταγγελίας.

Τώρα δημιουργώ ένα discussion στα apple forums.

----------


## wishbone

lol , τους βλεπω να σε παιρνουν τηλεφωνο κ να σου λενε να περασεις να παρεις ειτε τα λεφτα ειτε το καινουργιο σου μηχανημα...

----------


## kadronarxis

Μπαααα..wishbone.
Είναι αδίστακτοι.Με όλη την έννοια της λέξεως και τη σημασιολογία της.

----------


## hemlock

Εγω σαν καταναλωτης που την εχω πατησει 5-6 φορες με διαφορα "αγαθα" που αγορασα θα ελεγα να παρεις ενα τηλ.την ενωση καταναλωτων στο 1520...Για να τους κανεις να μην ΣΕ  ξεχασουν ΠΟΤΕ...

----------


## kadronarxis

hemlock, αν πιάσεις γραμμή, αδερφέ.Γιατί έχω προσπαθήσει και δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## wishbone

Ετσι ηταν φιλε μου κ η Φωτοματικ ΑΕ με τις Olympus... τα εχω περασει με ψηφιακη φωτ. μηχανη που σε τρεις ημερες παρουσιασε καμμενο pixel κ μου λεγαν 2 μερες να παει στην Κρητη που ειναι τα κεντρικα κ μετα 15 μερες για να τη στειλουν στην Ισπανια κ να γυρισει...

Email στα κεντρικα κ σε δυο μερες πηγα κ πηρα την καινουργια απο τη Σταδιου...

Παρομοια περιστατικα με αντιπροσωπους που δεν αναγνωριζουν τις Ευρωεγγυησεις ή Global εγγυησεις συνηθως λυνονται με email στα κεντρικα της καθε εταιρειας... (online αγορες κτλ.)

----------


## viron

Η παρουσία της apple στην Ελλάδα είναι ανύπαρκτη. Προφανώς λόγω μεγέθους της αγοράς της είναι αδιάφορη.

Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια για τον αντιπρόσωπο ακούγονται πολλά παράπονα και από χρήστες και από μεταπωλητές. Δεν νομίζω η apple να μην γνωρίζει τίποτα, αλλά φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από άλλους οπότε μένει στα ίδια.

Δυστυχώς η περιπέτεια του kadronarxis δεν είναι μοναδική και άλλες εταιρείες παρουσιάζουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά.

Το καταναλωτικό κίνημα στην Ελλάδα είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτο και οι αντιπροσωπείες, έμποροι κάνουν ότι θέλουν στο θολό τοπίο με τα πολλά νομικά κενά.

Να κάνω κάποιες προτάσεις για παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις.

1) πάντα να επικοινωνείτε εγγράφως(mail-fax) για να υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση σε πιθανή δικαστική εξέλιξη.
2) αν οι πρώτες επικοινωνίες δεν βγάζουν πουθενά απαιτήστε επικοινωνία με κάποιον υπεύθυνο διευθυντή.
3) επικοινωνήστε από την αρχή με κάποιο σύλλογο καταναλωτών και επικοινωνείτε μέσω των δικηγόρων του. (εσάς και εμένα μας γράφουν...)
4) εμπλέξτε την κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία εκτός ελλάδας(mail), όχι τόσο για να λύσει το δικό σας θέμα (μπορεί να γίνει και αυτό) αλλά για να ξέρει ποιοί και ΠΩΣ την εκπροσωπούν.
5) έπειτα από εύλογο διάστημα αναμονής και υπομονής διεκδικήστε δικαστικά το δίκιο σας. Oι σύlλογοι καταναλωτών έχουν εμπειρία και τους κατάλληλους δικηγόρους.

Δυστυχώς εξυπηρέτηση πελατών σωστή δύσκολα θα βρείς στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά και ο Έλληνας καταναλωτής δεν είναι συνηθισμένος να πληρώσει κάτι παραπάνω 3%-5% στην τιμή για να την έχει. 

Βύρων.

----------


## kadronarxis

Χαρακτηριστικό όλων, ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, στο τηλέφωνο, μετά από μια εβδομάδα που το έχουν στα χέρια τους το μηχάνημα, με ρώτησαν:

"Ποιος είναι ο σειριακός αριθμός του macbook?"
"Το αγοράσατε από εμάς?"

 :Worthy:   :Clap:

----------


## angelo306

....αφού το διάβασα όλο το thread το μόνο πού έχω να πω είναι κουράγιο.
Από προηγούμενη εμπειρία μου γνωρίζω ότι μόνο τα φορητά έχουν παγκόσμια εγγύση.Επίσης απο προηγούμενη εμπειρία μου το μόνο που θα σου σύστηνα είναι να μην είχες μπλέξεις με Rainbow service.Eγώ το έστειλα με δικά μου έξοδα στην Αγγλία και μου το έστειλαν πίσω με δικά τους...
Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι για το Petition το οποίο είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα και αν από ένα τόσο δυνατό forum περάσουν τα μισά μέλη θα ταρακουνηθεί και η Apple και η Rainbow..

Koυράγιο..

----------


## kadronarxis

Παρασκευή πρωί φεύγει εξώδικο.

Για να με δείτε να με χαρείτε ακόμα περισσότερο, εδώ:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread....55900&tstart=0

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, θα γράψω και στο macrumors.com.

----------


## KLG

Θές να πάμε να κάνουμε τζέρτζελο?

Oτι και καλά όλοι έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και ουγκα μπουγκα τρολλ τρολλ να τους φάμε λάχανο ??  :Razz:

----------


## kadronarxis

:Razz:  KLG.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω, ότι τα γνωρίζουνε σε γενικές γραμμές.
Υπάρχει άλλη εταιρεία εκτός από αυτήν και τη systemgraph?

Απλά δεν αγοράζεις apple και τελείωσε.

----------


## Reef

λετε να αρχισουμε το trolling? εγω μεσα ειμαι

----------


## pancon

Μπράβο σου που δεν το αφήνεις και καλό κουράγιο Kadronarxis.  :Clap:  

Έχουν καλομάθει από την παθητικότητα των καταναλωτών οι Έλληνες "επιχειρηματίες", κάνα δυο φορές μου έχει τύχει στη Στουρνάρη να πρέπει να γίνει ολόκληρη συζήτηση για να γίνει το αυτονόητο (να μου αντικαταστήσουν προβληματικό προϊόν που είχα αγοράσει 1-2 μέρες πριν).

Δεν σέβεσαι τον πελάτη? Να κλείσεις! (Μετά τους φταίνε οι "κακές" πολυεθνικές που έρχονται και κλείνουν τους "καλούς κ'αγαθούς" μικρομεσαίους επιχειρηματίες).

----------


## kadronarxis

Όπως τα γράφεις είναι, pancon.Ακριβώς έτσι.

----------


## kostthem

Γιώργο μαζί σου ότι και να κάνεις. Αλλά μην τα παρατήσεις τα μήλα. Μια κωλοεταιρεία δεν πρέπει να διώχνει έτσι τον κόσμο (όχι πως με την προώθηση που δεν κάνει θα μαζέψει και ποτέ μπόλικο) και να χαλάει το όνομα σε ολόκληρη την χώρα. Στην τελική παράτα αυτούς. Systemgraph ή εξωτερικό!

----------


## WAntilles

> Αλλά μην τα παρατήσεις τα μήλα.


Γιατί;

Αφού η Μήλο σας έχει γραμμένους.

----------


## golity

> Ζήτησα να πάρω τα χρήματα, θα το δούνε με το νομικό τμήμα.
> Ζήτησα αντικατάσταση, θα πάρει αρκετό καιρό.
> Ζήτησα να μάθω πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί το service, αναμείνατε στο ακουστικό σας.
> 
> Εγώ ο ίδιος ντρέπομαι πραγματικά, για αυτήν την κατάσταση.


Καλά οι "άνθρωποι" δεν παίζονται!!!  :Thumb down: 

Τι να πω... η Ελληνική ξεφτίλα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!!!

Θα πρότεινα να απαιτήσεις τα χρήματα σου πίσω και άντε γειά και αν κάνουν την πάπια (ως συνήθως) η πάνε να σου την βγούνε και από πάνω, απείλησε τους με καταγγελία και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα τα έχεις στο χέρι αμέσως μετά! Το σημαντικότερο από όλα είναι όταν παίρνεις τηλ. να απαιτήσεις να σου δώσουν κάποιον ανώτερο να μιλήσεις, γιατί συνήθως με τηλεφωνήτριες/τηλεφωνητές δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη!

----------


## kostthem

Η Apple δεν έχει έναν (και μάλιστα κακό) αποκλειστικό αντιπρόσωπο. Έχει αντιπροσώπους. Όσοι πιστοί ας προσέλθουν. Όποια εταιρεία θέλει μπορεί να εκπαιδεύσει προσωπικό κλπ κλπ. Όπως η Systemgraph. Το θέμα είναι πόσοι Ελληνες σωστοί επιχειρηματίες υπάρχουν για να το αναλάβουν; Το ότι δεν έχει καταφέρει να ανοίξει η ίδια γραφεία στην Ελλάδα μάλλον είναι θέμα μεγέθους της εταιρείας. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει βέβαια πως είναι και προς τιμήν της!

Αυτό που πραγματικά θα ήθελα να ήξερα (αλλά δεν θα μάθω ποτέ) είναι αν έχει υπογραφεί συνεργασία (μεταξύ Rainbow & Apple) για πολλά χρόνια ή ανανεώνεται χρόνο με τον χρόνο. Απλώς περιέργεια.

----------


## Patentman

Η Rainbow εχω την αισθηση οτι στηριζεται σε σχολες, φροντιστηρια και λοιπα ιδρυματα.

----------


## kadronarxis

Κώστα, θα κινηθώ δικαστικά, δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος.
golity, να κάνω και καταγγελία.Και τι θα γίνει;κάνε αγωγή θα μου πουν.

Αυτός ο κόσμος έχει γεμίσει κλέφτες, λεχρίτες και απατεώνες.Χάθηκε το φιλότιμο ρε γαμώτο.
Πριν από 20 χρόνια, οι συμφωνίες κλείνονταν με μια χειραψία(ίσως και κάποιο τηλέφωνο).Έδινες το χέρι, του έλεγες του εμπόρου θα σου φέρω τα χρήματα την τάδε του μηνός και τελείωνε η δουλειά.

Σήμερα έξω στην πιάτσα, σε κοιτούν λες και είσαι πενηντάευρω.Πως θα σε ξεγελάσουν για να στα αρπάξουν, να σε τυλίξουν, να σου πουλήσουν σκάρτο προϊόν. Αλητείες παντού, από τον μικρότερο στον μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## Mac4all

φιλε καδρον κουραγιο,πιστευω πως το θεμα σου θα λυθει αλλα γιατι να ταλαιπωρηθεις πανω στη γλυκα,σε νιωθω...συνηθως φευγουν Ολλανδια για επισκευες,καλυτερα κιολας,ολη η Ευρωπη ειναι τιγκα απο προβληματα με το Macbook δεν εισαι ο μονος και μαλιστα λογω ζητησης και ανταλλακτικων ζητησαν αυξηση της ππομηθειας τους με κομματια...εδω Ιταλια παντως υπαρχει κοσμος και νηματα με χαλασμενα Macbook απλα  η Rainbow  ειναι καραγκιοζηδες εδω και χρονια.Οπλισου με υπομονη οσο μπορεις  αλλα μην τους αφηνεις,χωνε τους με αδιαφορια...δε γινεται αλλιως...θα βγαλεις ακρη παντως,το πιστευω  :Wink:

----------


## kostthem

Χμ.. και εγώ είμαι έτοιμος να πάρω MacBook. Μήπως να περιμένω;

----------


## Mac4all

ναι αναμονη,οσο μπορεις,κι απο Σεπτεμβρη καλυτερα,παμε για rev και ισως Μερομ.Εγω σκεφτομουν αντι για μακμινακι το καινουργιο iMac educational 17¨ με GMA950 αλλα 8α κανει 950+το ρημαδι,αναμενω κι εγω...

----------


## kostthem

Το educational (αν έχεις βύσμα Αγγλία) iMac έρχεται τελική 920 ευρώ. 

Σχεικά με το MacBook ήδη μάλλον φορτώνουν με άλλο ligic board.

----------


## microtera

> Πριν από 20 χρόνια, οι συμφωνίες κλείνονταν με μια χειραψία(ίσως και κάποιο τηλέφωνο)... Σήμερα έξω στην πιάτσα, σε κοιτούν λες και είσαι πενηντάευρω.


Για την Rainbow δεν ισχύει αυτό γιατί και πριν 20 χρόνια σε κοιτούσε σαν πεντοχίλιαρο.

Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη στο μπλέξιμό με την ακατανόμαστη.
Δυστυχώς κάποια πράγματα είναι διαχρονικές αξίες. Η συμπεριφορά της Rainbow παραμένει πάντα εξίσου άθλια. 

Στο παρελθόν έγιναν και petition για την Rainbow , στάλθηκαν και αναφορές στην Apple και στην Αpple Europe αλλά λίγα πράγματα αλλάξαν, προφανώς γιατί δεν ενδιαφέρονται λόγω του ελάχιστου μεγέθους της ελληνικής αγοράς. 

Η Systemgraph είναι ανεξάρτητος εισαγωγέας χωρίς καμία σχέση με την Rainbow και με τιμές λίγο ακριβότερες απ' αυτές του www.applestore.gr  Εγώ τους προτιμώ και είμαι ικανοποιημένος. Βέβαια, χτύπα ξύλο, δεν χρειάστηκα service μέχρι σήμερα.

Τέλος, εφόσον θα το ψάξεις και νομικά, υπάρχει ο Νόμος 3043/2002 (ΦΕΚ 192/Α/21-8-2002) για την "Ευθύνη του πωλητή για πραγματικά ελαττώματα και έλλειψη συνομολογημένων ιδιοτήτων, τροποποίηση διατάξεων του Κώδικα Πολιτικής Δικονομίας και άλλες συναφείς διατάξεις".

Ο 3043/2002 λέει μεταξύ άλλων ότι ο προμηθευτής (πωλητής) των προϊόντων υποχρεούται να παραδίδει τα προϊόντα δίχως πραγματικά ελαττώματα και με "όλες τις ιδιότητες που έχουν συνομολογηθεί" (βλ. διαφημίσεις, φυλλάδια κλπ). Σε περίπτωση που αυτό δεν συμβεί ο αγοραστής μπορεί να ζητήσει την άρση του ελαττώματος με τη διόρθωση ή αντικατάσταση του προϊόντος χωρίς την επιβάρυνσή του. Θα μπορεί επίσης να ζητεί και αποζημίωση σε περίπτωση που έχει υποστεί περαιτέρω ζημιά. 
Επίσης, εαν το ελάττωμα διαπιστώνεται εντός έξι μηνών από την παράδοση του προϊόντος τότε θεωρείται ότι αυτό υπήρχε κατά την παράδοση και εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν τα παραπάνω.
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_p1_...10&id=82131104
http://homepages.pathfinder.gr/nikoslaw/civilcode.htm

Κράτα μας ενήμερους για τις εξελίξεις!

----------


## Cue

Πιστεύω το σημαντικότερο είναι να μάθει η Apple για το τι εστί Rainbow. Αν και όπως αναφέρθηκε είναι δυνατόν τόσο καιρό να μη γνωρίζει?

Επίσης, αν μάθει, μπορεί να κάνει κάτι?

----------


## Patentman

Απο την αλλη εκατο φορες πηγε να κλεισει και η μια και η αλλη (apple, rainbow).
Τι να κανει δηλαδη, να τις πει οτι δεν πουλαει οταν δεν μπορουσε να γινει και αλλιως;;;

Και που ξερετε αν η ιδια δεν βρισκει την αγορα πεθαμενη ωστε να της δωσει προσοχη; 
Κατι τετοιο ειδαν απο την LG και ηρθαν και ανοιξαν οι ιδιοι αντιπροσωπεια, ειδαν οτι υπηρχε αγορα αλλά ο αντιπροσωπος στον κοσμο του.

----------


## Flareman

Απλώς υπάρχει μία σχετικά μικρή κοινότητα μηλαράδων στο Ελλάντα (κυρίως εκπαιδευτικοί, γραφίστες, Έλληνες φοιτητές εξωτερικού και fans),και η rainbow είναι η "επίσημη" αντιπροσωπεία της Apple εδώ - αν κλείσει θα πρέπει να ασχοληθεί η Apple να βρει άλλον αντιπρόσωπο εν Ελλάδι (γιατί αν χαλάσει πχ. κάποιο iPod ποιος θα αναλάβει να βγάλει τα κάστανα απ' τη φωτιά; Λέμε τώρα :Smile: ), οπότε την αφήνουν και κάνουν την πάπια... κάδρο αν προχωρήσεις το θέμα προς τη μαμά Απλ υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγει άκρη; Ή θα σε κάνουνε μπάλα πίσω στους Πολύχρωμους; :Sad:

----------


## kennyyy

Λίγο αργοπορημένος αλλά μια και γράφατε για τις 5-7 μέρες για shipping, μαρκετίστικα κόλπα είναι αυτά...Τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωσή μου έλεγε 5-7 πριν λίγο καιρό που το παρήγγειλα και από Κυριακή βράδυ που το παρήγγειλα Τετάρτη πρωί είχε φύγει από shenzhen (τρελλή δουλειά στα sweatshops για 50$ το μήνα...). Για το μαύρο macbook η εμπειρία.
Το ίδιο μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές και με amazon.com. Σου λένε περισσότερες μέρες για νασαι χαρούμενος υποθέτω που ήρθε νωρίτερα.
Στην ταμπακιέρα...Κουράγιο!

----------


## Nimrod7

Κορδονάρχη, λυπάμαι για το περιστατικό που σου έτυχε.
Όλοι κάποια στιγμή θα περάσουμε κάτι τέτοιο μια και μηχανήματα είναι, σε 1,2,3 χρόνια κάτι θα τύχει.

Το θέμα είναι οτι σκέφτεσαι να τους κυνηγήσεις δικαστικά. Οκ, να το κάνεις. Πιθανότατα θα βρείς το δίκιο σου και θα πάρεις καινούριο macbook, όμως αν θα σου ξανατύχει κάτι (εσένα η κάποιον άλλο), θα πρέπει να προβείς πάλι στις ίδιες ψυχοφθόρες κινήσεις. Αυτό γιατί εσύ είναι 1 (ένα) περιστατικό και η apple ή rainbow δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει πολιτική, για τον λόγο ότι το περιστατικό δεν πήρε δημοσιότητα.

Οι εταιρίες δεν τρέμουν μηνύσεις, δικαστήρια, η αποζημιώσεις.
Τρέμουν την δυσφήμηση, και όσε φορές έχει πάρει άμεσα μέτρα η Apple ήταν επειδή είχε γίνει μεγάλος θόρυβος σε κάποιο Site ή εφημερίδες.

Αν λοιπόν επιθυμούμε να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα, θα πρέπει να τους κράξουμε δημόσια, σε διεθνή site και ΜΜΕ. Αυτός είναι και ο μόνος τρόπος να αλλάξει πολιτική η Apple με την Rainbow.

----------


## kadronarxis

Το πάρτυ nimrod7 τώρα ξεκίνησε.

Αυτό μόνο.
Ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση παιδιά.

----------


## mikeone

Αν είναι δυνατόν δεν μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια....τα mac δεν χαλάνε :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:  
Πείτε μου ότι είναι ψέματααααααααααα :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
Τεσπααα :Sorry:  
Kadronarxi υπομονή :Sorry:

----------


## pentium_vi

> Το πάρτυ nimrod7 τώρα ξεκίνησε.
> 
> Αυτό μόνο.
> Ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση παιδιά.


Αν και είμαι κολλημένος με την Intel και με την MS (Μπορείτε να με πείτε μαζόχα ελεύθερα) δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έχω ενθουσιαστεί με το Mac OSX και με τα καινούρια μηχανάκια της Apple. (Ετοιμάζομαι να πάρω τον Mac Pro - μάλλον έτσι θα λέγεται ο αντικατστάτης του Power Mac G5 - μόλις αυτός θα είναι διαθέσιμος)

kadronarxis σου εύχομαι να τους πάρεις και τα σώβρακα και να λυθούν τα προβλήματά σου όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα.

----------


## Flareman

> kadronarxis σου εύχομαι να τους πάρεις και τα σώβρακα και να λυθούν τα προβλήματά σου όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα.


  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## kadronarxis

Χαιρετώ τα αδέρφια του φόρουμ.

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι, έπεσε τηλέφωνο grande.
Το macbook έχει επισκευασθεί αλλά επειδή ήταν και 5 το απόγευμα, θα το στείλουν αύριο το πρωί. :Stunned:  

Eίμαι περίεργος όμως.Χτες το μεσημέρι δεν μπορούσε να προσδιορισθεί ο χρόνος επισκευής και σήμερα είναι ....έτοιμο!

Το τελευταίο δεν με ενδιαφέρει και πολύ, αρκεί το μηχάνημα να έρθει στην ΤΣΙΤΑ.
Το εύχομαι πραγματικά.

Αυτά είναι τα νέα μου.Είμαστε ντόμπροι, γράφουμε και τα άσχημα αλλά και τα θετικά της ιστορίας.

----------


## golity

> Χαιρετώ τα αδέρφια του φόρουμ.
> 
> Σήμερα το μεσημέρι, έπεσε τηλέφωνο grande.
> Το macbook έχει επισκευασθεί αλλά επειδή ήταν και 5 το απόγευμα, θα το στείλουν αύριο το πρωί. 
> 
> Eίμαι περίεργος όμως.Χτες το μεσημέρι δεν μπορούσε να προσδιορισθεί ο χρόνος επισκευής και σήμερα είναι ....έτοιμο!
> 
> Το τελευταίο δεν με ενδιαφέρει και πολύ, αρκεί το μηχάνημα να έρθει στην ΤΣΙΤΑ.
> Το εύχομαι πραγματικά.
> ...


Με λίγο τσαμπουκά προσδιορίζεται ο χρόνος επισκευής  :Wink: 

Καλώς να το δεχτείς  :One thumb up:

----------


## kadronarxis

Αφού μου σπάσανε τα νεύρα, έφτιαξαν το μηχάνημα.
Πάρτε και πέστε μου, την αλήθεια.Μη με δουλεύετε από το τηλέφωνο.
Το γράψιμο δεν το μπορώ με τίποτα.

Λογικά, έπρεπε να μου δώσουν καινούργιο.

Τέλοςπάντων, εύχομαι να μην ξαναχαλάσει και να μην έρθει με κουσούρια.

----------


## kostthem

Πρώτον Γιωργάρα ελπίζω να μην σου ξαναπαρουσιάσει πρόβλημα. Για να πούμε την αλήθεια - σε γενικές γραμμές - αργεί η Rainbow αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει παράπονα για "κακές" επισκευές.

Επίσης, πιστεύω πως αν δεν το είχες κυνηγήσει ακόμα θα περίμενες. Μπράβο σου!

Αντε με το καλό να σου'ρθει να τον χαρείς. Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα ότι τύχει να είναι στην εγγύηση!

----------


## tsakaloutis82

να ελπίζουμε ότι διαβάζουν το φόρουμ; :Thinking: 

γιατί φίλε καδρο είσαι τόσο περιγραφικός που αποκλείεται να μην έχει καταλάβει κάποιος που δουλεύει εκεί ποιος είσαι. όπως και να έχει το αποτέλεσμα μετράει. και σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο. :One thumb up: 

αλήθεια, κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα είχες με το macbook από αυτά που αναφέρονται ευρέως και παγκοσμίως όπως π.χ. το γρήγορο άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο των ανεμιστήρων στους 67 βαθμούς (mooing) ή λεκέδες από την επαφή των χεριών με το μέρος δίπλα από το touchpad (discoloration); :RTFM: 

 περιμένω και εγώ το δικό μου από rainbow. άντε να δούμε.

----------


## Νικαετός

Άντε καλώς να το δεχθείς . Πάντως ο χρόνος επισκευής ήταν γρήγορος ...(καλό αυτό)  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

12 μέρες  για επισκευή;

ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να μην σε χρεώσαν μεταφορικά!!

Αλλα τι λέμε τώρα,  Ελλάδα, όλες οι εγγυήσεις έτσι ειναι και χειρότερα

----------


## Νικαετός

Πού τις είδες τις 12 μέρες ωρέ Σπύρο ? 7 του μήνα το έστειλε , και 12 είναι οκ (και μεσολάβησε και ΣΚ )  :Whistle:   :Whistle:  

Εγώ πήρα τον fx-55 , από το Service , σε 75 ημέρες ...(μεσολάβησε και ένας μήνας στα "Μακεδονικά περιφερειακά") και ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω και τι είχε ...

----------


## Flareman

Με γειες Γιώργη! Κανονικά όντως ήθελε αντικατάσταση με καινούργιο επί τόπου αλλά αν είναι τζιτζί εντάξει :Very Happy:  Αλλά (δε θέλω να είμαι πεσσιμιστής), μη βάζεις solved μέχρι να το πάρεις στα χέρια σου και να σιγουρευτείς ότι είναι ΟΚ... πάντως είναι απαράδεκτο αυτό, να χρειάζονται δυο βδομάδες κράξιμο για να κάνουν κάτι που λογικά είναι αυτονόητο... κράτα μας ενήμερους για το φινάλε!

----------


## Xouzouris

Αναγκα και θεοι πειθονται, ποσο μαλλον μια αντιπροσωπεια... ευχομαι να το παρεις πισω ολοκληρο, τσιτα και καλυτερο απο πριν αν γινεται... αντε και σιδερενιο!!!

----------


## kadronarxis

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις ευχές. :Embarassed:  

Γείτονα: και το mooing το είχα(αν και δεν ακουγόταν), και μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες.Discoloration όχι, αλλά αν μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες είχαν παρουσιαστεί τέτοια φαινόμενα τότε θα ήταν για πέταμα!
Με το καλό να το πάρεις και εσύ.


Κώστα, και εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει για επισκευές μάπα.Θα το κάψω για ένα μήνα, με folding.Αν αντέξει καλώς, αλλιώς ξανά μανά.

Νίκο θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου και θα συμφωνήσω με τον Σπύρο. :Razz:  Οι μέρες ξεκινούν να μετρούν μετά την πρώτη επικοινωνία μαζί τους, δηλαδή τη Δευτέρα 3/7.11 μέρες δηλαδή. Γιατί και ο χρόνος των κούριερ είναι χρόνος επισκευής.Εννοώ δεν έχεις το μηχάνημα στα χέρια σου.
Έξοδα αποστολής, δικά τους . :One thumb up:  

Flareman, σαν να έχεις δίκιο.Λες να παιχτεί τίποτα στις καθυστερήσεις του δευτέρου  ημιχρόνου; Εύχομαι να μην επιβεβαιωθείς.Δεν θα το αντέξω φίλε, ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! :Evil:  

Χουζούρη, να σαι καλά βρε!

----------


## Mac4all

καδρον απο προσωπικη πειρα και φιλων ισχυει ο χρυσος νομος της Αpple...το επισκευασμενο δεν επιστρεφει ποτε στο σερβις  :Wink:  ,καλως να το δεχτεις κι οταν ερθει σκιστο...

----------


## Flareman

> Flareman, σαν να έχεις δίκιο.Λες να παιχτεί τίποτα στις καθυστερήσεις του δευτέρου  ημιχρόνου; Εύχομαι να μην επιβεβαιωθείς.Δεν θα το αντέξω φίλε, ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!


Εγώ απλώς είπα τη στραβή μου! Ελπίζω να λήξει η ιστορία, αρκετά ταλαιπωρήθηκες αδερφέ... αλλά μιας που μιλάμε για Απλ... (δεν άντεξα, το δέλεαρ ήταν τεράστιο και ξαναπαραστρατώ σε οφ τόπικ, αλλά αξίζει :Laughing: )

*Ξέρετε γιατί η Rainbow άργησε να επισκευάσει το MacBook του Γιώργου;*

Η απάντηση εδώ :One thumb up: 

_[edit]: hint: δείτε κάτω κάτω, χαμηλά, ποιος έχει κάνει την ανάπτυξη του site..._

----------


## tsakaloutis82

Τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει και όλο και κάποιο κάμπινγκ θα πάτε, μην ξεχάσετε να πάρετε μαζί σας το καινούριο σας macbook. Μπορεί να κάνει πολλά περισσότερα από όσα φαντάζεστε! :Razz: 

Ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ :Worthy: 

Μη σπέυδετε λοιπόν να χαρακτηρίσετε το πλεονέκτημα ως ελλάτωμα! :ROFL: 

Άντε και καλή όρεξη :Laughing:

----------


## kadronarxis

Μου ήρθε το μηχάνημα(τι μου ήρθε δηλαδή, εγώ πήγα και το πήρα από το κούριερ ... :Evil:  ), και μέχρι τώρα πάει καλά.

 :One thumb up:  

Να το τεστάρουμε και λιγάκι και βλέπουμε!!

άντε γερά

----------


## sonic

Αντε σιδερένιο αυτη τη φορά! Κρέμασε του και κανα σκορδάκι καλου κακου!

----------


## kostthem

Όντως έχει δίκιο ο φίλος. Σκόρδο! Καλοδούλευτο Γιωργάρα! Λογικά πρέπει να σου έχει λείψει  :Razz:    .

----------


## Flareman

Θέλουμε ποστ φωτογραφία! Τόσες σελίδες thread έπιασε το ρημάδι, νομίζω αξίζει να τον γνωρίσουμε κι από κοντά τον μπέμπη :ROFL:

----------


## WandereR

Τλκ μάθαμε τι είχε?
Και τλκ τις μεταφορές τις πληρωσες εσύ καδρο?


Αντε καλοδούλευτος!

----------


## kadronarxis

Να στε καλά παιδιά!
Φώτο δεν μπορώ να δώσω τώρα, διότι ξέχασα την φωτογραφική μου στο λιτόχωρο γαμώτο!
Η μητρική είχε καεί.Άλλαξε ολόκληρη όπως γράφει και το χαρτί που μου δώσανε.
Τα μεταφορικά της επιστροφής τα πλήρωσαν αυτοί.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δουλεύει σε λίγο πιο χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες από πριν.
Δηλαδή παλιότερα χτυπούσε 70-άρες με το παραμικρό, τώρα με δυσκολία να φτάσει τους 60-62 βαθμούς.

Χάθηκε το serial number από τις ιδιότητες και γράφει μια χαζομάρα:

----------


## Flareman

Τλκ δεν πλήρωσες κάτι δηλαδή, ναι;

Τι διάλο είναι αυτό το Seumb... μπήκα σε απορίες τώρα... :Thinking:

----------


## kadronarxis

Πλήρωσα για να φύγει το μηχάνημα στη rainbow.
Η επιστροφή του, πληρώθηκε από τη rainbow.

Σημαίνει ότι η μητρική του έχει αλλάξει.Πριν χαλάσει το μηχάνημα μου έγραφε το κανονικό του serial, δηλαδή U9B32 κλπ.

----------


## weakwire

kadronarxis μεγειά το μηχάνημα.Άντε τώρα που είναι κ στσα καλύτερα του και πιο αθοριβο να υποθέσω.Τέλος καλο όλα καλα...

----------


## WAntilles

> Πλήρωσα για να φύγει το μηχάνημα στη rainbow.


Κανονικά δεν θά 'πρεπε ούτε αυτά να πληρώσεις.

Όλ' αυτά φυσικά, εάν η Apple ήταν σοβαρή εταιρεία, και σεβόταν τους πελάτες της.

----------


## kadronarxis

wan,δεν έχει σχέση η apple.Αλλά η rainbow.

----------


## Reef

> wan,δεν έχει σχέση η apple.Αλλά η rainbow.


ναι αλλα για να εχει αφησει η apple μια χωρα σαν την δικια μας στο ελεος της rainbow, δειχνει μη σοβαρη

----------


## kadronarxis

Όλα εξαρτώνται από τις πωλήσεις.
Δεν γνωρίζω τις πωλήσεις apple στη χώρα μας, δυστυχώς.
Αν οι πωλήσεις αυξηθούν, μπορεί να αλλάξει η τακτική της apple, και να δημιουργήσει ένα πραγματικό applestore, που αλλού, στην Αθήνα.

----------


## Cue

Καλώς σου ήρθε το macbook *kadronarxis*  :Smile: 

Ίσως να πήρες και εσύ την αντίστοιχη "new ‘whine-free’ MacBook Pro logic board".

----------


## Mac4all

σου ρθε ρε θηριο?τωρα ξερεις...σκιστο...οι θερμοκρασιες αν σου αλλαξαν logic  ξεμονταρισαν τη cpu εβαλαν λιγοτερη παστα και για αυτο σου πεσε η θερμοκρασια,αντε σιδερενιο!

----------


## kadronarxis

Να σαι καλά mac4all.
Παίζει πολύ η θερμοκρασία...65,62,67,61 κλπ.
Αλλάζει συνέχεια και πολύ γρήγορα.
Λογικά αυτό με την πάστα που γράφεις το έχω για σίγουρο.
Ίσως και ο αισθητήρας έχει αλλάξει στο καινούργιο mobo, γιατί στο παλιό ήταν κολλημένος στο 70,71,72 και άλλαζε πολύ αργά.

----------


## kadronarxis

Το άλλο δεν σας το πα: παρασκευή βράδυ, macbook κλειστό στο τραπέζι.
Έχω αφήσει ένα bacardi breezer(πορτοκάλι :Razz:  ) σε απόσταση τουλάχιστον μισού μέτρου μακριά από το macbooki.
Πάω να το τσιμπήσω το μπουκάλι(σκατά είχαν τα χέρια μου??) και πέφτει το μπουκάλι προς το macbook!!!
αποτέλεσμα: έφυγε μια σταγόνα δεξιά από το macbook, στο cd slot.
Αν δεν σε θέλει τελικά....

Το έκανα προσεκτικά με βρεγμένη πετσέτα, και ευτυχώς δεν κολλάει καθόλου όταν βάζω το cd στο cd slot.Γιατί αυτά τα αναψυκτικά αν στεγνώσουν κάπου κολλάνε απίστευτα.

----------


## Reef

bacardi μαλλον δεν καλυπτει η εγγυηση αρα προσεχε  :Razz:  !!! 

(αν και παλι εμεις στην rainbow θα τα χωνουμε)

----------


## kadronarxis

εντάξει δεν έγινε και τίποτα, αλλά έχω καταλάβει ότι όσο και να προσέξεις ένα πράγμα αν είναι να γίνει το κακό, θα γίνει.

----------


## Reef

> εντάξει δεν έγινε και τίποτα, αλλά έχω καταλάβει ότι όσο και να προσέξεις ένα πράγμα αν είναι να γίνει το κακό, θα γίνει.


ειναι να μην σε θελει...

----------


## kadronarxis

Όπως το λες.

----------


## nobleman

Arthur Bloch - Ο Νόμος του Μέρφυ:
Αν κάτι μπορεί να πάει στραβά, θα πάει...  :Razz:

----------


## Flareman

Ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι, πρόσεχε διαολεμένε!  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  αμήν έκανες να το πάρεις, μην το ποτίσεις κιόλας...

----------


## pancon

> (αν και παλι εμεις στην rainbow θα τα χωνουμε)


Και πολύ καλά θα κάνουμε.

Eάν η Rainbow ήταν σοβαρή εταιρεία, θα είχε η ίδια προνοήσει να υπάρχει δικός της άνθρωπος εκεί να τραβήξει το macbook εγκαίρως μακριά απ'το breezer, στην χειρότερη να έχει κάποιον να σπεύσει με βρεγμένη πετσετούλα. 

Που είναι το after sales service ρεεε  :Thumb down:  


*Spoiler:*




			Τέλος καλό όλα καλά (δις!) κι έτσι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και "χιούμορ"  :Biggrin:

----------


## insane_obsession

Kadronarxis, μόλις τώρα είδα το topic σου. Γνώμη μου: έκανες τεράστια βλακεία!!! Στη 2η μέρα έπρεπε να πας στο ΙΝΚΑ, σε πληροφορώ ότι είναι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ δραστήριοι και παρέχουν και δωρεάν νομική κάλυψη. και το σημαντικότερο ότι η Rainbow θα είχε ακούσει τις καμπάνες της από ένα δυνατό οργανισμό. Μη μασάτε, οτι προβλημα σας προκύπτει, με τη μια στο ΙΝΚΑ. Μη ντρέπεστε! Καιρός να πληρώσουν οποιοι δε ξέρουν ούτε τη δουλειά τους σωστά να κάνουν...

----------


## Reef

και πως μιλαμε με το ΙΝΚΑ η εκτος επαρχιας? οσες φορες εχω προσπαθησει δεν εχω βρει τηλεφωνο τους

----------


## Mac4all

http://www.inka.org.gr/contact.htm

----------

